# S&W 629 Stealth Hunter



## Darrell H (Feb 1, 2009)

I have been lusting over a S&W Model 629 Stealth Hunter lately.  Anybody own one of these.  Any words of widsom on them?  

Thanks in advance!

Darrell


----------



## HandgunHTR (Feb 1, 2009)

Darrell, I don't own one, but I still have yet to hear anything bad about Performance Center guns.

But that price tag is  !


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Feb 1, 2009)

At $1,650.00 MSR it should be good. I think my Ruger SBH Hunter will still be good enough for me.


----------



## Darrell H (Feb 14, 2009)

I settled on a similar model.  I was the winning bidder for this one on Gubroker last night!


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Feb 14, 2009)

Looks good Darrell, Does the barrel have a scope mount rail on top of the barrel? Got about seven months to get it ready for deer season. Got my SuperBlackHawk Hunter back yesterday from the gunsmith, now to get the scope fine tuned. Good luck, Dave


----------



## Darrell H (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks Dave.  Yes, it has a scope rail machined into the barrel.  I wanted the ability to sight in my iron sights, mount a red dot scope in QD rings, and add/remove it without removing the sights.  Your Super Blackhawk Hunter gives you that same ability, doesn't it?  I like that feature!


----------



## teethdoc (Feb 16, 2009)

Darrell H said:


> I settled on a similar model.  I was the winning bidder for this one on Gubroker last night!



I think I'm in love!


----------



## georgiaboy (Feb 16, 2009)

Darrell,  I have one and I like it alot.  I have a 2.5x Leupold on mine and it is very accurate.  I may be selling mine because I don't shoot it as much as I should.  I primarily shoot shotguns or ARs now.  

I haven't done alot of straight bench shooting but it will stack them in at 50 yards! I also like the unfluted cylinder because its different and my action is very smooth.


----------



## Randy (Feb 16, 2009)

georgiaboy said:


> Darrell,  I have one and I like it alot.  I have a 2.5x Leupold on mine and it is very accurate.  I may be selling mine because I don't shoot it as much as I should.  I primarily shoot shotguns or ARs now.
> 
> I haven't done alot of straight bench shooting but it will stack them in at 50 yards! I also like the unfluted cylinder because its different and my action is very smooth.



Is this the one that use to be mine?


----------



## Darrell H (Feb 16, 2009)

> I may be selling mine


I wish I would have known that!  Dahlonega is awful handy to Ellijay.  FFL charges and shipping tacked on an additional $70.00!


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Feb 16, 2009)

Wish I could afford one like that.


----------



## georgiaboy (Feb 16, 2009)

Randy said:


> Is this the one that use to be mine?



One in the same.  Very accurate revolver too.  With a 6 month old I can't shoot like I was and some stuff in the safe may have to move.


----------



## Randy (Feb 17, 2009)

georgiaboy said:


> One in the same.  Very accurate revolver too.  With a 6 month old I can't shoot like I was and some stuff in the safe may have to move.


Let me know.  I may want it back.


----------



## georgiaboy (Feb 17, 2009)

Make me an offer, I would like to see you have it back.


----------

